# Hiring a trainer I think



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am having some issues working with some of Lincolns flaws so I decided to hire a trainer. 

I have asked for a fair price since I am on a limited income until I can work and cant afford to pay a ton. So the one trainer who normally charges $300 for 8 one hour sessions wants to charge me $200 for 4 one hour sessions. 

Isnt the $200 option more expensive? That works out to me $50 an hour verses $37 for the $300...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes that is not a deal that is a rip off.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats what I thought as well. So I basically sent off an email with the polite version of "I am disabled, not stupid".


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You are correct – it is not a deal if looked at by 4 vs 8 sessions. However, these may be package deals which have further discounting the more sessions that you sign up for.

4 sessions for $200, may be less than normally charged for individual sessions. While committing to 8 sessions, may be further discounted to $300 or 37.50 per hour.

The trainer may have interpreted your request as meaning you could not afford the $300 for the 8 session package.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I wanted 8 sessions. I was looking to pay $200 for 8 sessions. In all honestly, I think $300 for 8 hours is expensive. I could go to pet smart for $150 but, they dont help with the issues im experiencing. For an extra $100 I could just get 4 more sessions...

Oh well, was worth a shot I guess but all trainers here care about is money.

It would be $150 for 4 sessions if it was $300 for 8. So, $200 is $50 more expensive then if I just take the regular cost of 4 sessions...


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

Private lessons are always going to be more expensive than class lessons especially if you are getting someone who's very experienced in what they do. Not everyone is out to make a buck but their time is valuable and they should be compensated for it.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

We paid $109 for 6 hours at petsmart. But I think the advice you get on this forum is just as good as any pro trainer


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Most packages are based on offering a discounted rate for a pre-paid block where, the more you purchase up front, the less it works out to per lesson. So, if you're doing fewer lessons they WILL come out to more individually. At least the trainer was willing to alter his/her normal package option for you.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I still think $300 for 8 hours is expensive


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Fair*

I have also looked into private trainers. The less expensive ones I have spoken to are around 70 an hour and there are the more recommended for about 90. These do not have a minimun however they all seem to be more than willing to do multiple sessions with a discount. I think 200 for 4 sessions is more than fair. Considering that they are one hour of you, your dog and the trainer. I have paid 300 for St Hubert's here in NJ. A total of 8 sessions and one was without your dog basically reading over the material that was to be presented.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes it is expensive but if you get out of it what you want then it's worth every penny


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

But you also have to keep in mind, this is their income, they have to make money for their time.

What were you hoping to pay?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I paid about $90 for a 1 hour lesson with Flora. It was a lifesafer, oh man, but it was pricey. $300 for 8 hours sounds pretty sweet to me.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was hoping to pay $200 for 8 sessions. Thats $100 off given my income. Im sure he makes enough money to make one exception


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I was hoping to pay $200 for 8 sessions. Thats $100 off given my income. Im sure he makes enough money to make one exception


I understand where you are coming from, but the trainer has bills to pay, too. They are running a business. Is a grocery store going to drop their prices just for you? How about a hotel? When you need clothes, will the department store adjust their prices based on your income? It would be nice if that's how it works, but that's just not the case. Good luck! I hope you find a trainer who can help you with your issues.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Grocery stores donate to food banks all the time. I am not asking for a hand out I am just asking for them to reduce their price by 1/3 to help me out.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw a vet behavior specialist with my Hunter to help with his anxiety, and just like good trainer, behavior specialists are not cheap. I'm a grad student, so I also have a limited budget. I was able thankfully to work out a payment plan with her, paying in increments every couple of months, and it made the consultations much more affordable for me. Maybe something like this would work for you?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I spoke to a few trainers and they all want the money up front


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

The majority of trainers will want their money up front. As one poster said this is their business and livelihood this is how they pay their bills. 

If you paid so much at a time what if you bailed out? They would be out that money and could have possibly been training someone else in that time slot. 

Just like classes. Money upfront you don't show up well it's your loss not the instructors. 

Stupid example but , it's like going to the grocery store they want XX amount of dollars for say a turkey, they aren't going to give you 5 bucks off cause you can't or don't want to pay XX. 

Business is business.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I had someone say that they would take my dog free of charge (meaning they wont pay me for him), They will work with him (they are doing this on their own time), then rehome him to someone and ask a $50 fee. 

That makes no sense. Whatsoever. Its just as easy to allow me to give you the $150 I offered to come to my house to help me work with him...

I dont think I will be finding a trainer . I will have to save up over 6-7 months and hire one at full price


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If it is a good trainer then $300 for 8 lessons is an exceptional value. Petsmart, with a lot of very inexperienced trainers, charges what comes out to be $50 an hour for private lessons.

A lot of people are facing financially difficult times right now. There are not going to be discounts available to everyone who says they can't afford that right now.

Is your dog a rescue? A lot of clubs offer free or discounted classes for rescue dogs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I was hoping to pay $200 for 8 sessions. Thats $100 off given my income. Im sure he makes enough money to make one exception


Private lessons for $25 EACH?!? 

As for saying "I'm sure he makes enough money to make one exception ..." Maybe so, but how would he justify making that exception for YOU?

Dog training is a business. You are paying for a professional's expertise. That expertise comes at a cost. Good dog trainers spend thousands each year to attend professional conferences and workshops to keep their skills current, etc. We have business expenses that need to be covered: rent on a facility, insurance, supplies, salaries for employees, etc. As much as we may want to donate services to random clients, we generally can't. And when we do, it's usually ONE session.

Sounds like with your budget, you'd be better off looking for a good group class; they are generally more bang for your buck when working on basic obedience issues.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

> As for saying "I'm sure he makes enough money to make one exception ..." Maybe so, but how would he justify making that exception for YOU?


Totally agree with this. There are exceptions and then there are exceptions. I have trained dogs in the past and have made exceptions in certain instances, however, the exceptions were usually for someone who was gearing towards therapy work which these dogs were giving back something to a good cause.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I have never taken private Lessons but always use class lessons. 
I thought your dog was very well trained, didn't you show us a video of your dog doing obedience lessions?
I would go with class lessions and maybe 1 private one.
At our obedience school you can repied the class for free if your dog can't make it to the next class.


----------

